# oklahoma cops profile kayakers



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Today I got an email from a friend who was pulled over on I-40, near a little town called Roland, Oklahoma. Its about 3 miles away from the Arkansas border. The Roland City Police patrol 3 miles of I-40, and they like to harass kayakers passing through.

I know this place because I was pulled over 2 years ago on the way to Atlanta with 5 boats because the cop thought "they weren't tied on good." Anyways in both cases the cops insisted to search the vehicle w/o probable cause (except for the boats and kayak stickers they found suspicious). 

I know of 2 other separate instances for a total of 4 unlawful searches and intimidation of kayakers that have gone down here. Bottom line, if you don't want to be pulled over and intimidated and searched then avoid this town if you have boats. And if they "find" anything that is illegal you will be shown the Roland jail. I-70 is way better.

I'd be curios to know if anyone else has heard of this???


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

bowen, oh I know the OK problem. a few years ago Ty and I were on a good trip back from Tenn. We had a great trip to Tenn. As we drove into OK we got pulled over. We were in the bad I did have one last hit in the pipe and they got us 1200.00 later they let us walk. After we got home they took our licences away from both of us. After a lawer 1000.00 each everything was droped. but we were both out around 2200.00. OK's prob. is not with Kayakers/Rafters it's a drug thing. They have a big prob. with trafficting and hard drugs. + imange you are a cop in OK what else do you have better to do?? Tip that same cow you have tipped for the last 10 years. Love it when they say moooooooo PS everyone they have put a sick wave in tulsa so dodge the cops and hit it. good times.


----------



## pablo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Tennessee ******* Trooper*

On my way out to West Virginia for Gauley season,got pulled over on I-40 as soon as I entered Tennessee. My truck was searched for no reason other than kayaks on top. I'll definitely avoid Tennessee next time.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

An unfortunate fact of the matter is.....they can pull you over anytime anywhere. The law says "probable cause".......which lends itself pretty well to opinion and loose interpretation. Your word against theirs.....if they find something, fuhgettabowdit. I was pulled over for a "cracked plastic license plate frame" that the cop saw from the opposite side of I-80 while doing 70mph. Searched entirely. 

You could be driving Miss Daisy and they'll pull you over if they want to. :?


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Roland, OK is a known speedtrap - known around here, anyway. Tulsa paper ran an article on this in March '03. A few excerpts:


Police patrol just 3 miles of I-40, but they wrote more tickets in '02 (3,099) than they have residents (2842). 

75% of these tickets are written on I-40.

Ticket revenue was $1.04 million. Total town budget is $1.4 million. 

Several hundred of the tickets were for $930, which included fines for transporting marijuana and/or other pariphernalia in the vehicle.

The town began patrolling I-40 in the late nineties "because of the perceived drug problem."

The town has 15 police officers. One of them wrote 900 of the 3100 tickets in '02. "My thing is getting as much dope off of the interstate as I can."

More than you wanted to know, but pretty amazing. 

AxnJxn


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

So if you enjoy fine herbs, I guess you just leave them at home? I always wondered if I put them in the boat if the nastyness of the inside of a kayak would throw a dog off.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't smoke, and I actually used to be in law enforcement (probation officer, which still cracks my friends up), but I believe in exercising your personal property rights. Check this link, and take a look at the video on the top right:

http://www.flexyourrights.org/traffic_stop_scenario

I had a climber buddy of mine in college that spent 1 1/2 hours being searched on C-470 for no reason (not a herb user, just a dirtbag climber) after coming back from Joshua Tree. He had to spend another 45 minutes re-packing his car after they left without finding anything. I'll never let that happen to me, because 99% it's a bored cop with a power trip that wants to prove a point.


----------



## DGDenver (Jun 21, 2006)

Great Info El Flaco, its a shame that these cops have nothing better to do other than harass people.. When I go on a road trip, I just send my goodies UPS ground! Arrives on time every time and is at the hotel when I check in!


----------



## Dirty Al (Oct 13, 2003)

I was on a road trip with a friend in northern Alabama, we stopped to meet some buddies from Florida who we were going camping with. We stopped in a parking lot that we had pre-coordinated to meet at. With-in 10 minutes some cops stopped by to "welcome" us to the area. We had a car loaded with tons of stuff, 4 kayaks and a mtn bike on top. The first thing the cops said was that they thought they smelled the mary-jane. I know the stereo-type of smoking boaters, but we are both in the good 'ol Air Force and subject to random urinalysis, so we don't risk our careers. We didn't share that info, and they proceeded to ask to search the car. We told them no, and they started trying to go on a power trip. They were using their lights to look inside and being hostile. Eventually when they were about to force us to unload all of our gear, we broke out the military ID's and told them we would like to speak with their supervisor. This didn't make them very happy, but they did finally leave us alone. It is really frustrating how the police abuse their powers and stereo-type certain groups. I would highly recommend being polite but saying no when a cop requests to search your car. They very rarely have the required "probable cause" to search. Most people think that you appear guilty by saying no, but if a stranger walked up to you and wanted to go through all your stuff in your car you would say no, and this isn't any different.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Indeed, when asked if you'll allow a search of any variety

ALWAYS SAY NO!

The ACLU makes a nice little cheat sheet of things you must do, things you _should do_ (so as not to make matters worse), and things you definitely should not do. Pick them up from your local defense attorneys - I have a friend who's one, and I keep mine in my wallet (it's conveniently wallet sized).

Helio


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Actually, in the interest of furthering our individual awareness of our rights, and perhaps plagiarizing - this is from my ACLU cheat-sheet:

*What to do if you're stopped by the police *
Think carefully about your words, movement, body language, and emotions.
Don't get into an argument with the police.
Remember anything you say or do can be used against you.
Keep your hands where police can see them.
Don't run, don't touch police.
Don't resist eve if you believe you're innocent
Don't complain on the scene or tell the plice they're wrong or that you're going to file a complaint.
Don't make any statements regarding the incident.
Ask for a lawyer immediately upon your arrest.
Remember officer's badge & patrol car numbers.

*If you're stopped in your car*
Upon request, show them your DL, reg, and insurance. In certain cases, the police may search your car without a warrant as long as the police have probable cause. To protect yourself later, you should make it clear that you do not consent to a search. It is not lawful for police to arrest you simply for refusing to consent to a search.
If you're given a ticket, you should sign it; otherwise you can be arrested. You can always fight the case in courte later.

Police may "pat-down" your clothing if they suspect a concealed weapon. Don't physically resist, but make it clear that you dno't consent to any further test.
Ask if you are under arrest. If you are, you have the right to know why.

You do not have to consent to any search of yourself, your car, or your house. If you do consent to a search, it can affect your rights later in court. If the police say they have a warrant, ask to see it.

A handy little number to tell them about profiling-based stops:
1-877-6-PROFILE... 

Hm, time to put that on speed dial?


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

I heard in a Youth drug class that there are four main reasons that a cop can search your house or property beyond resonable doubt (which to me seems like a grey area).

(this is coming from my school cop who was a bad ass)

1:consent: Giving a cop the right to search your car.... Which I think you can take back at any time in the search unless for any reasons below accur half way in:

2: Plain Sight (including all senses) Such a thing as a bowl of weed sitting on your dash would be reason to search.... or the smell of weed, or a keg at a party, or 20 kids running out the back.

3:A warrant:

4: I think this is more the probable cause, like a women screeming in a house... or some nature of something that could endanger the lives of someone....

Realistically.... at least in my situations..... Staying quiet usually helped me, and when i wasn't it never helped me.....the cop also told me at the class that you get your rights in court.... the cop isn't the judiciary branch... just the branch that enforces law to his best judgement... (being he is an honest cop).... and lets be honest, its a job where you are usually always the underdawg.....haha...

Ben Guska
Team WS


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

Yep, happened to me after paddling the Upper Gauley. Me and another non-smoker were traveling "varying speeds" in my four cylinder 1984 Toyota, loaded with kayaks, gear and my bed in back. When I asked what I did, he said I was driving between 45 mph and 56 mph. I said, I bet I was going 45 up the hills and 55 down the hills - kind of being a smart ass. That's when he wanted to search my truck with his dog. I knew we were clean and we were very hungry after hiking out Panther Creek, so I let him search. My stomach allowed the search. I was pissed off, though! He had the dog in the cab, then around the outside of the truck and then started into the back, where my bed was. I said, look SIR (good word to use) you won't find anything, I'm confident of that, I'd appreciate your dog not getting into my sleeping area, if he's a good drug dog and something was in there he would know it by now, so why don't you let us go get some Taco Bell up the road in Summersville. He let us go. The lesson I learned. Shuttle with the non-smokers, because if my buddy Brian would have been with me, we would have been in jail for sure.


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Print out one of these and keep it in your car/wallet. If johnny law gets testy, don't even speak, just hand it to 'em. I gave out hundreds of these following Steamboat's gondy-ganja crackdown and know they've helped a number of peeps.


----------



## stof (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I got profiled in Steamboat. His reason for pulling me over was that I was doing 60 in a 55 zone. 

Also, a few years ago, I was patted down when I ran a red light on a bike. I was in shorts. There wasn't a car nearby for 1/4 mile--but the nearest one was a cop. The reason for my being stopped and patted down was that it was the junior cops first day on the job and I was very easy meat. I wish I had known how to complain about that.


----------



## EZGSooner (Jun 9, 2005)

I travel I-40 every time I paddle and have never been pulled over. Keep the speed down in OK, they are really bored here. Yes here, I am stuck in Oklahoma. But not for long, TN here we come.


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

They cannot search you unless they have probable cause or permission. Just say Sorry sir I can not let you violate my rights. This can be spun in court, ahhhh fuck it, I love cops!!!! NOT It is amazing how many rights we give up to drive. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

> Don't resist eve


Helio, is this a typo or is this some sorta metaphor about biting the apple?


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

heliodorus04 said:


> So if you enjoy fine herbs, I guess you just leave them at home? I always wondered if I put them in the boat if the nastyness of the inside of a kayak would throw a dog off.


My guess would be no. inmates that try to mask it with their own feces still get caught.


----------



## BUSTERonBUFFALO (Jul 5, 2006)

Roland Oklahoma is simply awful. Anytime and every time I pass through that 3 mile stretch of I-40 they have some poor bastard pulled over working him. I gotten tickets there myself but never with my boat strapped on. My suggestion is to just slow down below the speed limit for that stretch of road. 

For whatever reason cops see a lot of stickers on the back glass of a vehicle as a "target of opportunity".


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Slow down? Thats just crazy talk


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

I was pulled over twice in the same night, 30 minutes in between. I got a speeding ticket the first time and the second time he said "your license plate light is out." I understand you need to have one but, durning the day light they can see it and at night, if they are behind you, their headlights make it clear to see, no? Anywho, the second guy asked if he could search my car, standard proceedure, and it would only take a moment. I said no and if you are not going to ticket me I will be on my way. My girlfriend and I then just peaced out. I didn't have a boat strapped on top but I did have a few pairs of skis. Oklahoma is NOT OK!


----------



## bluesman74 (Nov 25, 2006)

*NOT a Boater.. but know all about ROLAND*

I am not a Kayaker.
i was searching online for Roland, Oklahoma and the corruption that is there.. and found this cool site.

let me tell you all this about Roland, it is the most corrupt and illegal "raquet" that you have ever seen.

It does not matter if you are breaking the law, they will pull you over no matter what. IF YOU LOOK SUSPICION at all, or have OUT OF STATE tags, they will pull you over.. and they will seach your car.

they will fine you for $930 if you have any weed, etc. and you will have to pay cash.. to avoid the jail cell.. 
YES cash.. under the table. totally under the radar.

TOTAL CORRUPTION at its best in the USA.


AVOID THIS STRETCH OF ROAD AT ALL COSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seriously.


----------



## heaven55sent (10 mo ago)

bowen said:


> Today I got an email from a friend who was pulled over on I-40, near a little town called Roland, Oklahoma. Its about 3 miles away from the Arkansas border. The Roland City Police patrol 3 miles of I-40, and they like to harass kayakers passing through.
> 
> I know this place because I was pulled over 2 years ago on the way to Atlanta with 5 boats because the cop thought "they weren't tied on good." Anyways in both cases the cops insisted to search the vehicle w/o probable cause (except for the boats and kayak stickers they found suspicious).
> 
> ...


ABSOLUTLY ! MY DAUGHTER WAS JUST STOPPED AND HARRASSED AND ILLEGAL SEARCH. THIS NEEDS TO STOP!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

They say that on average a municipalities budget depens on citations for 40% of their budget. Of course in the first example it was much higher. When we where kids you could do real time for small time drugs. So you kids have it easy. There are a bunch of lawyers on you tube that call themselves "auditors" who drive the cops fighting mad with legal rights stuff. Me I just say yes sir no sir sorry about that sir. Then curse about after they drive off.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

For years, cops and neighboring states to Colorado, have been targeting people with Colorado license plates, have been doing it ever since we legalized pot. People have been nailed in utah, new mexico, kansas, and Wyoming to my knowledge, and always pulled over on some trumped-up probable cause thing like a dirty license plate, or they thought the load was unstable, or they thought they saw a bald tire. It's all about revenue at the end of the day..


----------



## heaven55sent (10 mo ago)

Getting WORSE BY THE DAY


----------



## heaven55sent (10 mo ago)

bluesman74 said:


> *NOT a Boater.. but know all about ROLAND*
> 
> I am not a Kayaker.
> i was searching online for Roland, Oklahoma and the corruption that is there.. and found this cool site.
> ...


THIS NEEDS TO STOP!


----------



## heaven55sent (10 mo ago)

Steve Zizzou said:


> I was pulled over twice in the same night, 30 minutes in between. I got a speeding ticket the first time and the second time he said "your license plate light is out." I understand you need to have one but, durning the day light they can see it and at night, if they are behind you, their headlights make it clear to see, no? Anywho, the second guy asked if he could search my car, standard proceedure, and it would only take a moment. I said no and if you are not going to ticket me I will be on my way. My girlfriend and I then just peaced out. I didn't have a boat strapped on top but I did have a few pairs of skis. Oklahoma is NOT OK!


THEY ARE BREAKING THE LAW AND HAVE BEEN PROSECUTED BACK IN 2017 BY THE DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION


----------

